# ISO quick help cooking whole chickens



## mbrunk81 (May 18, 2011)

i have two whole chickens 10.56 pounds together i need them ready by six there frozen what should i do i have 6 kids to feed girlscout night help


----------



## roadfix (May 18, 2011)

Defrost, season, prop them up on beer cans, and cook them on your Weber.


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2011)

The quickest way to defrost them is to submerge the chickens in a pot or bowl in your sink and run cool water into the pan at a slow steady stream so the water in the container is constantly changing.


----------



## taxlady (May 18, 2011)

mbrunk81 said:


> i have two whole chickens 10.56 pounds together i need them ready by six there frozen what should i do i have 6 kids to feed girlscout night help



Are they in well sealed bags/packages? If not put them each in a plastic bag and squeeze out as much of the air as possible, then seal the bags.

Submerge the chickens in *cold* water. Put a weight (plate, tin can, etc.) on top of the chickens if they start to float.

Or, *very cautiously* microwave on defrost or other low setting. Don't defrost for too long at a time and let the chicken rest a few minutes occasionally. If you aren't vigilant, bits of the chicken will cook and turn grey/beige


----------



## taxlady (May 18, 2011)

You wrote that you need them by six. What time zone? I'm on EDT, so I was thinking you have barely four hours to defrost and cook that chicken, but if you are on PDT, then you have about seven hours.


----------



## GrillingFool (May 18, 2011)

Leave them in the freezer and go to KFC!

Otherwise, boil them with some carrot, celery, onion...
Then de-bone and make some nice chunky chicken salad, or
chicken tacos or such.
You can toss them in the boiling pot frozen and let em rip!


----------



## msmofet (May 18, 2011)

I thawed mine in salted cold water yesterday. Then cut it into pieces and fried.


----------



## pacanis (May 18, 2011)

I second KFC.


----------



## taxlady (May 18, 2011)

GrillingFool said:


> Leave them in the freezer and go to KFC!
> 
> Otherwise, boil them with some carrot, celery, onion...
> Then de-bone and make some nice chunky chicken salad, or
> ...



That might just work. Good thinking!


----------



## msmofet (May 18, 2011)

GrillingFool said:


> Leave them in the freezer and go to KFC!
> 
> Otherwise, boil them with some carrot, celery, onion...
> Then de-bone and make some nice chunky chicken salad, or
> ...


GREAT idea!  Also other uses for the boiled/poached chicken - chicken stew, chicken pot pies


----------



## Rocklobster (May 18, 2011)

It is going to take a lot of prying, cutting, and some fancy chicken wrastling to get those cooked by supper. It can be done, but you will need to get them thawed enough to cut them up so the smaller pieces will thaw and cook quicker. I would use the water method and as soon as you can work the legs free I would try and pry them open enough to get some luke warm water into the cavity to help thaw it from the inside. Get the neck and giblets out as soon as you can and add more water. Then you can cut them in half, lengthways, then cut the legs and wings off. Then you cut the breast off from the thighs and even cut them up in a few smaller pieces. I usually get 12 pieces in total. All of these small pieces should cook up in about 45 minuts on a fairly high heat. I would do a shake and bake kind of a thing by dredging them in a seasoned flour or breadcrum mixture. This will get a crispy skin that kids love. The key is to break them down into smaller pieces as soon as you can...


----------



## Constance (May 18, 2011)

GrillingFool said:


> Leave them in the freezer and go to KFC!
> 
> Otherwise, boil them with some carrot, celery, onion...
> Then de-bone and make some nice chunky chicken salad, or
> ...




I've done that plenty of times. Does the job.


----------



## jennyema (May 18, 2011)

Never boil chicken.  It gets rubbery and unpleasant.

Simmer it very gently.


----------



## pmeheran (May 21, 2011)

KFC???!!!

Since the  sinister corporation took over from the Colonel it hasn't been the same!  Over cooked chicken and dry as the desert sands.  If you must, find a good mom and pop place, although they can't be trusted either.

Down here, I would simply split them and set them on the unheated side of the grill and remember not to set the heat too high.  In other words, the grill will not only thaw them, but cook them as well.  Don't worry, you can always blame your spouse.  Always remember, chickens are easy.


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2011)

pmeheran said:


> KFC???!!!
> 
> Since the  sinister corporation took over from the Colonel it hasn't been the same!  Over cooked chicken and dry as the desert sands.  If you must, find a good mom and pop place, although they can't be trusted either.
> 
> Down here, I would simply split them and set them on the unheated side of the grill and remember not to set the heat too high.  In other words, the grill will not only thaw them, but cook them as well.  Don't worry, you can always blame your spouse.  Always remember, chickens are easy.




Not sure where "down here" is but over here, the KFC is perfectly cooked juicy and delicious.  Never overcooked, never dry.


----------



## pacanis (May 21, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Not sure where "down here" is but over here, the KFC is perfectly cooked juicy and delicious. Never overcooked, never dry.


 
I have heard good things of the KFC yonder, also.


----------



## Claire (May 22, 2011)

How did it go?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 27, 2011)

Another way to make sure your chicken is done and is cooked just right is to heat dry, clean stones on your grill as the fire is heating up.  When you are ready to cook the birds, stuff the cavities with the rocks and grill over indirect heat until a meat thermometer reads 160' F. in the thickest portion of the breast (down by the hip joint).  Then, carve the chicken and serve.




Andy M. said:


> Not sure where "down here" is but over here, the KFC is perfectly cooked juicy and delicious.  Never overcooked, never dry.



I used to love KFC chicken.  But in my town, I can't bring myself to eat there any more.  As with pmeheran, the chicken is overcooked, dry as a bone, and sits in your stomach like a rock.  The flavor just isn't the same as it was either.  I haven't had good KFC around here since the mid - 1990's.

Now the Chester Fried Chicken served up at one of our local supermarkets, well all I can say is that the only place I've every had better is at my house, off the grill.  If I make it any other way, there's is every bit as good.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the north


----------

